# My AMAZING friend recently moved to Dubai and is looking for new, local friends!



## cococrissy (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a good friend who has recently moved to Dubai, UAE. She's amazingly smart, savvy and funny but has not met many friends over there. I thought this forum might be a great way for me to make introductions for her (she's not familiar with this forum and that's why I am posting for her). 

My friend is not looking for any kind of romantic relationship (she's happily married with two lovely girls) so this is a purely platonic request! She's French by birth, a naturalized US citizen, educated, well-read, worldly and kind -- all around fantastic! I love spending time with her and anyone who's UAE-based or bound would be silly to pass on an opportunity to meet her! 

Please email me if you're interested in meeting my friend! Thanks!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

cococrissy said:


> I have a good friend who has recently moved to Dubai, UAE. She's amazingly smart, savvy and funny but has not met many friends over there. I thought this forum might be a great way for me to make introductions for her (she's not familiar with this forum and that's why I am posting for her).
> 
> My friend is not looking for any kind of romantic relationship (she's happily married with two lovely girls) so this is a purely platonic request! She's French by birth, a naturalized US citizen, educated, well-read, worldly and kind -- all around fantastic! I love spending time with her and anyone who's UAE-based or bound would be silly to pass on an opportunity to meet her!
> 
> Please email me if you're interested in meeting my friend! Thanks!


Where does she live?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

cococrissy said:


> My friend is not looking for any kind of romantic relationship (she's happily married with two lovely girls)


That's never stopped anyone. 

I'll start the countdown to when the 1-post newcomers start to come out of the woodworks.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> That's never stopped anyone.
> 
> I'll start the countdown to when the 1-post newcomers start to come out of the woodworks.


Shinjuku -that seems a little unfair to any new-comers to this site and/or Dubai? I only say that due to the meaning of your username being 'new lodgings' or at least something like that, were you not new here at some point and looking to make friends?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what Shinjuku is refering to is the fact that it seems like whenever a lady posts a message saying that she is looking to make new friends, all sorts of freaks start popping out everywhere, with offers of friendship that involve candlelight dinners and walks in the beach under the moonlight, it doesn't matter if the person in question has clearly stated that she is not looking for a romantic partner. These offers usually come from people with no previous posts which makes it obvious that they join just so they can reply to the lady looking for friendship... It has happened too many times in this forum which is why Shinjuku is so confident on his prediction


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That's never stopped anyone.
> 
> I'll start the countdown to when the 1-post newcomers start to come out of the woodworks.


you scared em off


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> what Shinjuku is refering to is the fact that it seems like whenever a lady posts a message saying that she is looking to make new friends, all sorts of freaks start popping out everywhere, with offers of friendship that involve candlelight dinners and walks in the beach under the moonlight, it doesn't matter if the person in question has clearly stated that she is not looking for a romantic partner. These offers usually come from people with no previous posts which makes it obvious that they join just so they can reply to the lady looking for friendship... It has happened too many times in this forum which is why Shinjuku is so confident on his prediction


I understand that, and agree totally, its just a shame that someone genuine, who may have arrived in a foreign land over the weekend and blah blah would be scared off by such negative stereotypical remarks....I know I am being naive, so this guy's amazing friend is gonna have to make up her own mind!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> I understand that, and agree totally, its just a shame that someone genuine, who may have arrived in a foreign land over the weekend and blah blah would be scared off by such negative stereotypical remarks....I know I am being naive, so this guy's amazing friend is gonna have to make up her own mind!!



...or she can join when we organise the forum expat nights out.... is a safe and fun way to meet people, this is how I met all of my friends in Dubai, and they are a really cool bunch. We haven't been very active at posting the information of the expat nights out here anymore, reason for that being that newbies are just not joining lately. I.e. they say they'll come but then no one turns up, etc.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

She can go to expats night out. 
Then she can also attach herself to one of the many social clubs here, or just go to champagne brunch (which seems to lead to trouble).


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> ...or she can join when we organise the forum expat nights out.... is a safe and fun way to meet people, this is how I met all of my friends in Dubai, and they are a really cool bunch. We haven't been very active at posting the information of the expat nights out here anymore, reason for that being that newbies are just not joining lately. I.e. they say they'll come but then no one turns up, etc.


Thats sound advice, hopefully cococrissy will look out for future posts about social evenings on behalf of his friend....as will I!! I am away for a week from Thursday, but will look out for what's being organised thereafter....i've only been out socially with one person from this forum, and had a really good night....although he might feel differently lol. I also go to the 5 a side football that people on this forum organise on a Monday night, so strongly advocate to anyone looking to meet new people here and get involved with the community, its a good place to start!
I saw the arrangements for this weekend but had friends over from back home so unfortunately unable to come along...but at least didn't say I'd come and not turn up, which I agree is very annoying, especially when other's go to the trouble of organising such evenings.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

"Nice friendships" anyone???


----------



## cococrissy (Apr 19, 2009)

*thanks!*

thanks to all who responded. i advised my friend to look to this site for potential group activities. be well.



Lee1971 said:


> Thats sound advice, hopefully cococrissy will look out for future posts about social evenings on behalf of his friend....as will I!! I am away for a week from Thursday, but will look out for what's being organised thereafter....i've only been out socially with one person from this forum, and had a really good night....although he might feel differently lol. I also go to the 5 a side football that people on this forum organise on a Monday night, so strongly advocate to anyone looking to meet new people here and get involved with the community, its a good place to start!
> I saw the arrangements for this weekend but had friends over from back home so unfortunately unable to come along...but at least didn't say I'd come and not turn up, which I agree is very annoying, especially when other's go to the trouble of organising such evenings.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

damn newbies! i would like to come the next time you guys meet up actually if i am not working (hectic hours)


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

n00bz get broken in by buying 3 rounds for the whole group.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> n00bz get broken in by buying 3 rounds for the whole group


 that's harsh man!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jander13 said:


> that's harsh man!


ok 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ok 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i better shut up!


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hello*

:


cococrissy said:


> thanks to all who responded. i advised my friend to look to this site for potential group activities. be well.



Hey Cococrissy. I agree with people who responded the best way to meet new friends is to join the night out organized by very nice people in this forum.
It will be a please to meet your friend. I am French too and I've been in Dubai for years now. I had the opportunity to attend one of the night out last Ramadan before shifting to different places in Africa for my job.

It was a great night people were very nice with new comers like me. Unfortunately I didn't have time to make contact with people as I had to live.

Anyway I am back in town now so tell your friend to join next time I will definetly be there as I also need to meet new people most of my friends left the country .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have not been any ExpatForum nights out arranged for ages, but a few people who post here make their own plans and open these to others.

The problem with organising such events is that whilst many people claim to want them, few make the effort to show up. 

-


----------



## sabrina (May 2, 2009)

*hi*

Hi, I am me too from France,but I am currently living in UK.I wil in DUBAI the 17th of may for 4 nights and I would like to meet people to go out. It will be for the way to see if I will be able to like to Dubai or not. The only reason is than i have a job in a hotel beginning im september or later,so I just need to know if i eventually enjoy the life in Dubai.

If you are free of the night from the 18th till the 20th and want to hang out,please let me know.

Sabrina





QUOTE=Elphaba;130229]There have not been any ExpatForum nights out arranged for ages, but a few people who post here make their own plans and open these to others.

The problem with organising such events is that whilst many people claim to want them, few make the effort to show up. 

-[/QUOTE]


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hello Sabrina*

It will be a pleasure to hang out with you during your stay in Dubai.

_E-mail address removed_ 

see u soon





QUOTE=Elphaba;130229]There have not been any ExpatForum nights out arranged for ages, but a few people who post here make their own plans and open these to others.

The problem with organising such events is that whilst many people claim to want them, few make the effort to show up. 

-[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been looking for somebody to practice my french. these many French ppl and nobody wanna parlz francais ici?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

ahhh... I hereby confess that I'm guilty of "no-show"... due to no other reason but laziness after a freaking long week! okies okies, I will get my ass out to the next night out or/and brunch...

See you all soon-ish! 



Elphaba said:


> There have not been any ExpatForum nights out arranged for ages, but a few people who post here make their own plans and open these to others.
> 
> The problem with organising such events is that whilst many people claim to want them, few make the effort to show up.
> 
> -


----------



## vinod2raj (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hi ! Caring friends friend !

I am vinod a person with creative bent of mind who likes interacting with people from diffrent cultures and have some common qualities as your friend and it would be worthwhile to know your friend better and explore the wonderful possibility of a beautiful association called friendship

Regards

Vinod


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

Xpat said:


> I have been looking for somebody to practice my french. these many French ppl and nobody wanna parlz francais ici?


Feell free to contact me anytime if you want to practice your french !!!

Promis on parlera en francais la prochaine fois !


----------



## New Expat Dude (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be in Dubai by june 1st and would like a platonic friend to meet with, occasionally. I am also happily married with a son. I am a 54 year old professional and let's keep in touch!



cococrissy said:


> I have a good friend who has recently moved to Dubai, UAE. She's amazingly smart, savvy and funny but has not met many friends over there. I thought this forum might be a great way for me to make introductions for her (she's not familiar with this forum and that's why I am posting for her).
> 
> My friend is not looking for any kind of romantic relationship (she's happily married with two lovely girls) so this is a purely platonic request! She's French by birth, a naturalized US citizen, educated, well-read, worldly and kind -- all around fantastic! I love spending time with her and anyone who's UAE-based or bound would be silly to pass on an opportunity to meet her!
> 
> Please email me if you're interested in meeting my friend! Thanks!


----------



## vinod2raj (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hi!

I welcome you to Dubai , will be nice to meet you

Regards

Vinod


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really am not happy with this thread as it makes this site look like some sort of sleezy dating agency.

Rather then just deleting it, I'd appreciate the views of posters. Thanks

-


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I really am not happy with this thread as it makes this site look like some sort of sleezy dating agency.
> 
> Rather then just deleting it, I'd appreciate the views of posters. Thanks
> 
> -


Post number '3' said "I'll start the countdown to when the 1-post newcomers start to come out of the woodworks."

Please therefore delete my naive upity post in reply (4) and Shinjuku, DizzyIzzy + any others thereafter apologies you were right I was wrong.....

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Post number '3' said "I'll start the countdown to when the 1-post newcomers start to come out of the woodworks."
> 
> Please therefore delete my naive upity post in reply (4) and Shinjuku, DizzyIzzy + any others thereafter apologies you were right I was wrong.....
> 
> have a good weekend everyone


hehehe

like I said I think a few of us have seen way too many times in the past how these well intentioned "looking for friends" threads always end up looking like the personals section in the classified ads, hehe. Now you will be able to recognise them too 

now, if some of you are really looking to make friends and socialise, I suggest you guys organise a little get together! nothing too fancy, just chose a time and date and place and show up! barasti and irish village are great for a casual group meet up - unpretentious and perfect to just chill and talk. 

have a good weekend.


----------

